# upcoming HGH/Testosterone Cycle



## NLifter (Sep 24, 2010)

New guy here on the forum so first round of protein shake is on me 

you guys have a bad ass forum here and i hope to be a part of it for a long time.

I am about to start a 6 month cycle of HGH and out of those 6 months i planned to run 3 months with testosterone. 

Stats
28yr old 
160lbs
13.5%BF
been lifting on and off since i was 16
serious lifting and body change from 18-24
last 4yrs have been kind of a roller coaster. 

have about 8 cycles under my belt, test,deca,eq,dbol,drol,hcg,clomid are the things i have used in the past. 

the cycle im thinking of running for a lean bulk and trying to maintain the most possible body change at the end is as follows. 

Month 1
week one 1.5iu 5on 2off 
week two-four 2iu 5on 2off

Month 2
week one-four 2.5iu 5on 2off

Month 3
week one-four 3iu 6on 1off
Start testosterone enanthate 400mg per week 

Month 4
week one-four possibly 6iu 3 times per week
testosterone enanthate 400mg per week

Month 5
week one-four possibly 6iu 3times per week
testosterone enanthate 400mg per week

Month 6 
week one-two 6iu 3times weekly
weeks three-four 2.5iu 6on 1off 


PCT will start after testosteorne cycle 

this will be my FIRST run on HGH

Thoughts?
Questions?
opinions?

should i add deca or eq or anavar with the testosterone


----------



## NLifter (Sep 25, 2010)

any opinons on this cycle?

i forgot to add my hight im only 5ft 4"  at 160  13.5%bf


----------



## JW_HRT (Sep 26, 2010)

Bueler Bueler.....Bueler


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 26, 2010)

500mg of test EW for 12-15 weeks.  Same day, start 4iu a day split in two.  Keep HGH dose consistent, no need to taper up and down.  Run HGH as long as your wallet lets you.  

Toss some deca in there and you will explode, perhaps add a little more test than 500mg EW if this is your ninth cycle with anabolics.  

You said you are looking for a "lean bulk".  I would use EQ instead of deca and run the test and EQ for 20 weeks....but that's just me.  EQ is not as strong as deca, but deca does offer more sides....nasty ones.  EQ will make you harder, too much deca will make you look bloated/pregnant.  Cheers.  IMHO.



/V


----------



## JW_HRT (Sep 26, 2010)

what he said


----------



## NLifter (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks VictorZ06  
my past cycles with long esters were 10-12weeks long with some HCG and clomid at the end 2 weeks of HCG with a total of 4 weeks of clomid 100/50/50/50

my short cycles the last 3 cycles were test prop and they were 8 weeks long and all i did was clomid at the end for 3 weeks 100/50/50/ and i recovered much quicker. 

would 4 weeks of 100/50/50/50 clomid with some HCG be ok for a 15-20week test cycle?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 26, 2010)

I would do myself the favor and begin HCG on week two up until PCT....why wait for a problem to occur if you can prevent it all together?  Besides, like many women, my wife likes big balls. lol

Clomid....well, everyone has their own regime these days.  You got the general idea....100/50/50/50 looks OK, I would make one of those weeks 75mg EW so you have a bit more of a taper as I found tapering off clomid to be more effective (for me at least).  So yes, 4 weeks of clomid therapy for your cycle will work just fine.....as it will for most any other.  Good luck.



/V


----------



## NLifter (Sep 26, 2010)

ok so this is what it should look like 

Weeks 1-16 test enan 500mg
Weeks 1-16 EQ 300mg 
weeks 17-20 test prop 100mg EOD
Weeks 1-20 2iu twice daily HGH total 4iu per day
Starting on week 2 add HCG 250iu twice weekly until the day before clomid

Starting right after last shot of test prop   then comes pct 100/75/50/50

lots of food,water, rest and working out


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2010)

I would frontload with the prop as a kickstart rather than the back-end. Also up the EQ to 400mg if you have the option. Should be a nice, low-side cycle.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 26, 2010)

Unless you are competing, I would run the prop up front and raise the EQ dose a bit.  Use the prop to front and start clomid PCT on week 3 after your last shot.  IMHO.  You will get other opinions.  

And yes.....eat, train, sleep.  Time them all accordingly and you are sure to come out on top.  Good luck!


/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ha...*Marquis du Gears* beat me to the punch. 



/V


----------



## NLifter (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys

what if i do the kick start with prop and then use some more prop at the end?

reason behind my wanting to do the prop at the end is to alow the other esters to clear like the eq and enan then as soon as the prop is done i can start my PCT


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2010)

sure, no reason why not with the prop . . or you could look at an oral at the back-end . .  stanazol would be a good choice, or var if you have the $$$ 

Prop has a half-life of 1 day (I used to think 2 as well), so you may want to consider pinin' ED instead of EOD to keep your plasma levels stable


----------



## NLifter (Sep 26, 2010)

i could run the var at the end,,, but this cycle is proving to be expensive due to the growth lol


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 26, 2010)

The Capt'n knows his shit.


----------



## kaufmass (Sep 26, 2010)

im jealous man, looks legit! have fun with it and get huge!


----------



## NLifter (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks Kaufmass 

i never ran an anti DHT (proscar) with EQ is it safe to do? I am prone to hair loss so i normally run some proscar when on test/var cycles


----------

